# Some bike shots...



## Assassin (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought new camera and went to the races earlier this year to see if I could get good shots. Here are some of the I took. I thenk they were looking to me because too close to side of track. GHey, what are you doing so close...?? after they came and throw me over the fence... end they call me stupido... I don't know why... I just want photos..nutting bad with that.

Pic 1.






Pic 2.





Pic 3.





Pic 4.





admin, please to tell me if pics are too big, I cen change for smaller ones. thenks.

Sass


----------



## cary (Jul 29, 2008)

Now that you mentioned that they are looking at you, these are actually comical!  Very good shots though!  Maybe you just need a longer lense to keep you safe!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 29, 2008)

What lens did you use?


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (Jul 30, 2008)

they look good, but there usually are some safety precautions that are worth taking


----------



## Assassin (Jul 30, 2008)

yes I tek many precautions. I wear cresh helmet wen I tek these pics, but they don't like. After they kick me out the grounds, but come bek and tek more pics. I clime de fence....

Pic 1




Pic 2




Pic 3




Pic 4




Ciao....

Sass


----------



## realitycheck3907 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are really good shots. How do you guys get these in motion shots so clear and get them to stop so well?


----------



## KyL (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome set. #4 is my favourite, on the red honda. Such an intense shot with the heat disapating from the exhaust.


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 7, 2008)

AWESOME pictures...  love em all!


----------



## SandShots (Aug 7, 2008)

nice work, great shots.

no harsh shadows. clowdy?


----------



## Ockie (Aug 7, 2008)

beautiful shots!
I'm not to keen on the vignetting on the last one from the second pic-post, that's the only "critique" I could give


----------



## S2K1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd drag the shutter a little bit to get some motion behind the riders. You can still get a clear picture with the right panning technique. Other than that, they are pretty good.


----------



## Assassin (Aug 9, 2008)

Buona mattina da Melbourne.... 

Because I am not very experienced at the panning, I preferred to use a slaightly faster shutter speed, ie between 1/800 and 1/1250 sec. I could have used slower, but then not guaranteed of sharpest fotos. I mostly used f/2.8 - f/4 which gave me good depth of field on my EF400 f/2.8 lens. Also it's very hard to pan using monopod which I have to use because this lens is very heavy.... and I cannot hand hold.
The 1D MkII N also can do 8.5 frames per sec which is guaranteed good shots everytime even with rubbish opertor like me ;-)

CIAO....
Sass


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great shot!  
Reading your posts reminds me of listening to Rossi speak


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont like panning unless its necesarry (normally with cars), with motorcycles on a track sideways, you can tell there is motion... Unlike a car

Edit: I mean panning to produce background motion blur


----------



## Gphoto (Sep 8, 2008)

Great shots! :thumbup:


----------

